# Cheap cast Olympic plates in Argos sale.



## ibscotty (Feb 3, 2018)

For anyone looking, these seem to be the best price anywhere atm.

They are cast iron rubber coated plates
I got 2x 25kg for £69.99, bargain!

I'm considering getting some more.


----------



## gavzilla (Feb 7, 2010)

Stop telling everyone or there will be nothing left for us


----------



## strong_man20 (Jun 4, 2011)

Lol they are alright but the metal collar in the centre of the plate fell out after 3 months.


----------



## ibscotty (Feb 3, 2018)

Picked these up today, I have some old ones with the slightly loose collars too, they have actually improved the design now @strong_man20 

The new ones the collars are pressed into place with quite a large lip either side and aren't going anywhere by the looks of them, plus now there is now a nice metal curve around the hole that makes them easier to get on/off the bar.

I'm so chuffed with them I have ordered a set of the 10 and 5 too.


----------



## epons400 (Feb 2, 2021)

When I saw this post I thought let's upgrade to olympic and 6ft olympic bar for size constraints , got 100kg and bar for £195
Cheers lads


----------



## strong_man20 (Jun 4, 2011)

epons400 said:


> View attachment 213036
> 
> When I saw this post I thought let's upgrade to olympic and 6ft olympic bar for size constraints , got 100kg and bar for £195
> Cheers lads


Bargain mate. Perfect for those days you don't want to go to the gym. Or lockdown emergency.


----------

